# Xduuo XQ-10 good or not ?



## NihavendLonga

I just saw this small amp on aliexpress 
And I just wanted to have some opinions from you guys out there who owns this amp ,is it good, is it worth the money?

http://s.aliexpress.com/eIjyYnUB


----------



## fredhubbard2

nihavendlonga said:


> I just saw this small amp on aliexpress
> And I just wanted to have some opinions from you guys out there who owns this amp ,is it good, is it worth the money?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/eIjyYnUB




I have one attached to a clip+ , ill be honest I've not listened to the combination for awhile. Think it gave the clip some sparkle. If I'm not mistaken its the same thing inside an xDuoo x2 which is my fave sounding dap atm.


----------



## NihavendLonga

fredhubbard2
Oh, so you say I can trust it.
(I will use it with a iPod touch connected to the amp with a lod)


----------



## fredhubbard2

i have rediscovered the XQ-10 since posting. it s now attached to my Benjie S5, a unit I was going to chuck in the emergency spares box. it seems to have improved the sound no end.


----------



## NihavendLonga

fredhubbard2
Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Caipirina

Having seen the XQ10 just now on Massdrop, I got interested again, I always feared it was 'big' compared to the X2 / X3 players, but I checked some pics, and they seem to go well together (want it for the X3) .. but since I also have a Benjie S5 in the shipping pipeline (AND a C1), after reading Fred's comments, I am now even more than wiling to give it a try. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## NihavendLonga

Caipirina
Ah ok, can you inform me when they arrive I am really curious about it's performance.


----------



## Podster

caipirina said:


> Having seen the XQ10 just now on Massdrop, I got interested again, I always feared it was 'big' compared to the X2 / X3 players, but I checked some pics, and they seem to go well together (want it for the X3) .. but since I also have a Benjie S5 in the shipping pipeline (AND a C1), after reading Fred's comments, I am now even more than wiling to give it a try.
> 
> Cheers


 

 I had been curious about the XQ-10 myself so I finally grabbed one for my FiiO M3 and it does sound very nice with the M3, first tried it with a pair of KZ HDS1 and it was just meh! Then I tried it with the A&D D2's and it was much livelier sounding but it was the Trinity Delta V2's that really shine on this setup. It's not a power house but for $26 it is one clean little amp and build for this price is exceptional
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Who knew you ic could be a built in stand as well


----------



## NeenerPhones

I'm looking for something cheap to drive my Monk Plus whenever Massdrop sends those my way. I'm a bit of a newbie and my understanding of cheaper amplifiers is that they can sometimes shine. I have an SMSL SD793-ll which I have grown very fond of using the DAC. I've been running my cans from the RCA outs on the back. The amp isn't on par with it's DAC, it dries up the low end and makes highs a bit raspy. I hope that is not the case with this amplifier. This little thing seems a bit too good to be true... It's either this, SMSL M2, Topping NX2, basically anything clean, flat, slim and has a decent battery considering form factor and performance. Nothing high powered, just something to drive earbuds and headphones up to about 80 ohms.


----------



## NihavendLonga

@NeenerPhones
 You can try the cmoybb from jdslabs for a cheap and a reliable amp if you have the budget.


----------



## NeenerPhones

@NihavendLonga
 It's kind of.... Up there. I'm not looking for anything superb. I'm just looking for something that's... Okay. I'm looking for $50 and under.


----------



## Raketen

neenerphones said:


> @NihavendLonga
> 
> It's kind of.... Up there. I'm not looking for anything superb. I'm just looking for something that's... Okay. I'm looking for $50 and under.




If you have more time than money you can buy the kit and put it together yoruself maybe. the JDS kit is 42, but there are other CMOY for less. https://tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy/


----------



## fatct

Does it sound somewhat similar to the Xduoo X1 ? I'm thinking of pairing it with my axon elite


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I'm thinking about using this XQ-10 with my Benjie S5 after it comes in the mail. I have a Sansa Clip right now that still motors on, but am always looking for something better but still affordable.


----------



## actorlife

Bump anymore insight on this amp? Good Bass clean treble but not sibilant?


----------



## handwander

Bumping a year later, but on the same week. What a coincidence! 

Anyway, anyone have impressions of this to add? Contemplating the purchase seems it seems ok for the price and I like the form factor, but the xduoo products I've used have had pretty poor build quality, and there might be something better for the price at this point.


----------



## NihavendLonga

Maybe a second hand fiio amp?



handwander said:


> Bumping a year later, but on the same week. What a coincidence!
> 
> Anyway, anyone have impressions of this to add? Contemplating the purchase seems it seems ok for the price and I like the form factor, but the xduoo products I've used have had pretty poor build quality, and there might be something better for the price at this point.


----------



## handwander

NihavendLonga said:


> Maybe a second hand fiio amp?


Actually the other day I did see a used fiio a3 in person for around the same price, which is what made me look for options in the first place!


----------



## fredhubbard2

I've not used mine for a couple of years but its a neat little unit, adds a bit of sparkle but wasn't very powerful as I remember it altho it was the days of using my Havi B3's which do need a good kick.


----------



## Podster (May 8, 2018)

handwander said:


> Bumping a year later, but on the same week. What a coincidence!
> 
> Anyway, anyone have impressions of this to add? Contemplating the purchase seems it seems ok for the price and I like the form factor, but the xduoo products I've used have had pretty poor build quality, and there might be something better for the price at this point.



Back so soonjkjk So I've actually moved my XQ-10 over to my Benjie T6 and love it, gives the Benjie just a wee bit more boost in mid bass/bass region for me and man does it really make my Trinity Masters shine YMMV






@fredhubbard2 , I too found the XQ-10 far to light for my Havi's like the BW AP001 they just don't have the boost like my Tomahawk, C421 or even my Topping NX2 but for light efficient loads it's a great little amp and I've had zero buuild issues with mine in 3 years now



 


 

I'm most impressed with the way the Walnut F1 drives my Havi's and if you don't mind no screen and play control the Walnut V2/F1 combo is one of the sweetest and most analog sounding rigs I've ever owned period and they can be had for $60 as a pair


----------



## Hudane

Is this amp can be used on desktop PC? And can this amp be used while charging at the same time?


----------



## xler8

The XQ-10 was just sent out in a Drop email for $20. Says 7 days left, 92 purchasers needed. I wonder if this would sound any different than the bare-bones $20 amps on Amazon (or $11 on AliExpress).

https://drop.com/buy/xduoo-xq-10-portable-amp


----------



## Podster (Dec 12, 2022)

xler8 said:


> The XQ-10 was just sent out in a Drop email for $20. Says 7 days left, 92 purchasers needed. I wonder if this would sound any different than the bare-bones $20 amps on Amazon (or $11 on AliExpress).
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/xduoo-xq-10-portable-amp


Can't really answer to what you like but this may be the best $126 (AliEx 11/11 Sale) I've ever spent in this hobby for a stack rig for sure! The Benjie and Xduoo have crazy synergy and the BA-10's just love this combo as well  My favorite thing about it is the ability to top pocket the entire rig May be some truth to the old addage "Size Matters"








I did bump that price a little when I went to a better cable on the 10's!






@Hudane , pretty sure with the right dongle 3.5mm to whatever PC connection point you have will allow you to work through your PC


----------

